# Found a T!



## thecobaltblues (Oct 2, 2015)

I was hiking last night right by my house on some trails here in California and stumbled upon this guy! I tried to give him a beetle that was walking around near him but he didn't seem to appreciate it haha. Anyone know what kind this is? I know it's an Aphonopelme sp. but I don't know what kind.


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 2, 2015)

Aphonopelma eutylenum maybe? Either way, he's a mature male so hopefully you left him to do his thing. As far as why he didn't eat, it's likely due to him being an MM, as they often don't eat; it could also be because you offered a beetle, something most tarantulas aren't particularly fond of.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 2, 2015)

In some USA state you can have T's for free, just a catch cup and you're done, walking in the "f-word" sunset :unhappy: 

Lol, joking.. here the only _Theraphosidae _ we have is like the Holy Graal. Exists, but you have to do a sort of fracking for find that OW burrower.

Name of the wandering culprit: _Ischnocolus triangulifer_ (seems that here he lives only in Sicilia/Sicily island, in the wild of Trapani town)


----------



## Liverwort (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey! A tarantula was found at my highschool in danville yesterday!


----------



## thecobaltblues (Oct 2, 2015)

Belle Fury said:


> Aphonopelma eutylenum maybe? Either way, he's a mature male so hopefully you left him to do his thing. As far as why he didn't eat, it's likely due to him being an MM, as they often don't eat; it could also be because you offered a beetle, something most tarantulas aren't particularly fond of.


I didn't realize that they don't like beetles! And yeah after some pictures I let him go on his way.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 3, 2015)

idk, most of my T's will eat the mealworm beetles.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Oct 3, 2015)

I like how long his back leg looks in the middle picture. What a strut!


----------



## khil (Oct 13, 2015)

Still havent found any in the bay area, anyone know where they might be aside from protected parks?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Oct 23, 2015)

Without a locality, i cant help.

 In socal there are THREE coastal aphonopelma sp.


  Eutylenum, reversum, and steindachneri.


----------

